# Tactical Prescription Glasses



## Copenhagen (Feb 5, 2010)

I didn't want to hijack Marine0311's Tactical Sunglasses thread, considering this deals with the prescription variety.

What would you guys recommend for Tactical Prescription eyepro?

I see that many manufacturers offer prescription inserts, except Oakley, unless I missed it.

I'm a DEP right now, shipping on the 17th. If I understand correctly, I'll wear the BCG's at basic and AIT, then I can wear whatever I prefer at BAC and RASP. I'd like to get something nice to replace the BCG's once I hit BAC.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 5, 2010)

I have Oakley prescription sunglasses.  Got them through an optical shop.

Biggest concern when it comes to scrips of any kind is to buy the best quality lens you can.  Don't scrimp.  Always get the non-reflective/anti-glare types.

LL


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2010)

What is your prescription? That will determine what type of frames/ lenses that you can wear. Generally speaking you should be okay if you're under 20/200. Me? Not so much....

Oakley offers them in certain frames, Revision frames are excellent, and there are others that escape me at the moment (ESS and whoever else out there).


----------



## Copenhagen (Feb 5, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> What is your prescription? That will determine what type of frames/ lenses that you can wear. Generally speaking you should be okay if you're under 20/200. Me? Not so much....
> 
> Oakley offers them in certain frames, Revision frames are excellent, and there are others that escape me at the moment (ESS and whoever else out there).



I believe I am 20/400 in my left, and 20/375 in my right.


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2010)

Copenhagen said:


> I believe I am 20/400 in my left, and 20/375 in my right.


 
I'd have to look at mine, but you may be in the same boat as me. One eye is -3.75 and the other is -3.50. The Oakley's all end at -3.50 and for many prescription lenses you won't get the same level of protection as uncorrected lenses. If you're looking for the same level of protection then you'll need to get something like Revision's Sawfly with the Rx carrier, the Hellfly might work, but none of the options will be cheap.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 5, 2010)

I've got a pair of prescription Oakleys.  Bottle Rocket 2.0's.  Yes, they're wire rims and not Army approved eye pro, but those and the Bottle Rockets were the only Oakley frames that I could get with my prescription from US Standard Issue.  BTW, my scrip is -4.75 right eye, -6.25 left eye.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2010)

I just got a new pair of glasses - they are in safety frames and have ballistic level polycarbonate lenses - and they come with removable side protection...

Hudson Optical makes the frames and the lenses are marked with the ANSI/OSHA 'frog' as proof of safety level.

glare coat is a good thing.  No need for anti-scratch, polycarb doesn't need it.  They can be smoked or transitions - or get 2 pairs, one polarized and one clear.


----------



## tigerstr (Feb 6, 2010)

I am not familiar with the  US way of measuring eye correction. I have 1 .0 point (as we call it) of myopia - we also use halves and quarterpoints- and currently use a pair of *Wiley-X* model *PT-3* with *RX* insert ( and three different shades of outer lenses. Prescription was applied in Greece- the rest was ordered from extreme eyewear.com.

I do a lot of shooting ( sporting clays and IPSC pistol-shotgun) in various conditions (daylight-sunny-foggy- nighttime with lights etc) and found them to be durable and convenient. Takes a bit of getting used to the RX -very close to my eyelids, but works.


Hope it helps

PS: The optics guy that did the prescription said that he could fit bigger grades of myopia in the RX insert with no problem.


----------



## Swamp Honky (Feb 6, 2010)

I run into problems with the Oakley glasses. I have a bad astigmatism so I pretty much cant have a lens with any curve in it. I have been looking for something that is not an insert, but an actual lens that offers eye pro. The problem with inserts is a lot of them get sweat and such on them and have to be taken out to be cleaned which is annoying and time consuming in the field.


----------



## LateApex (Feb 8, 2010)

I was able to wear Oakley A Wires. My eyesight was 20/400 in both eyes.


----------



## Copenhagen (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations, everyone.

If I understand correctly, I won't be able to purchase Oakley's with a -4.00 Rx? I would prefer the Ballistic M Frame 2.0 if it were possible. 

I have also considered the following:
-ESS Crossbow w/ Rx insert
-ESS ICE w/ Rx insert
-Wiley X PT-1 
-Revision Sawfly w/Rx insert

It would be nice if ESS make the CDI/CDI Max in a Rx version. Oh well...

Price is not a factor. Can't put a price on my vision, even though it's brutal...


----------



## AWP (Feb 9, 2010)

Copenhagen said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, everyone.
> 
> If I understand correctly, I won't be able to purchase Oakley's with a -4.00 Rx? I would prefer the Ballistic M Frame 2.0 if it were possible.
> 
> ...


 
Check Oakley's website if you can, but the wrap-around lenses I looked at ended at -3.50. Racing Kitty had better luck, but I didn't think those were wrap-around. (I could be wrong, it has been almost a year since I looked.) I also want to say that prescription lenses won't have the same ballistic protection as regular lenses.


----------



## Copenhagen (Feb 9, 2010)

Roger.


----------



## hoepoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Swamp Honky said:


> I run into problems with the Oakley glasses. I have a bad astigmatism so I pretty much cant have a lens with any curve in it. I have been looking for something that is not an insert, but an actual lens that offers eye pro. The problem with inserts is a lot of them get sweat and such on them and have to be taken out to be cleaned which is annoying and time consuming in the field.


 
Try Rudy Project, they have at least one model that fits what you require.

H


----------



## Copenhagen (Feb 10, 2010)

Correction, ESS does make Rx's for the CDI. They're entire lenses, as opposed to separate clip-ins. 

I'm leaning toward the CDI, as it is full-frame eyepro and the entire lens holds the Rx, not a smaller frame that clips in. 

I don't like how the Rx insert clips into the eyepro, and how it doesn't appear to cover the entire field of vision. If someone with Rx insert experience knows differently, please inform.


----------



## uberoptiker (Feb 17, 2010)

Depending on what the prescription is, there are a lot of frames that would work, providing the lenses are done correctly.  Most labs don't have a clue, but I've put -6.00 into such frames are the WileyX XL-1, Romer II, Ess Flyby and Recon, Revision Hellfly, and others.  check out some of the frames at http://www.heavyglare.com and contact the optician there.  They can look at your prescription and advise you from there.  These guys made 2000 pair of glasses for the 82nd airborne back in 2004, so they've been at it for a while.


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 31, 2019)

Looking for a suggestion @Marine0311 @Ranger Psych @Viper1, @Devildoc, @amlove21, or anyone else who may have some info. on this.

Just ordered *Wiley-X Boss*, matte black frames with clear prescription lenses. I'd love to have the new high-speed *FTPE* _(Fast-Tint Protective Eyewear)_ lenses, but that is not going to happen. 

Can anyone suggest a _*tactical solution*_ that would allow for clear lenses in _low light, and_ tinted lenses in _bright light,_ besides typical civilian self tint, or simply taking the glasses off? I have considered *Transition Lenses,* but my concern is that when in dark conditions the clear lenses would 'tint up' from indoor muzzle flash, lights etc...and therefore hinder vision. 

I never used my issued tinted glasses, and didn't use sunglasses during my time in SWA. This is because every-time I went in and out of buildings the sunglasses would have slowed me down. BUT, I'd love to have this luxury now of good eye-pro that is versatile.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 31, 2019)

@MikeDelta , I never had an issue with my tinted (i.e., "transition") glasses tinting from anything but the sun.  I don't think that'll be a problem.

But yeah, FTPE are the heat.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 31, 2019)

I shoot indoors and, at night. With Transitions lenses and, have had zero problems. With the lenses tinting with muzzle flash. This shooting a Mk18 clone un-suppressed. With a SureFire 3 prong flash suppressor attached. As well as my Socom 16 with standard muzzle brake. I have not as yet had the opportunity. To walk through the shoot house with the .308 yet though.
When I do I will post the result here.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 31, 2019)

Photochromic lenses, the lenses that go from clear to dark, darken with UV light.  Tinted lenses are an added "color" to the lens but doesn't cause darkening.  FWIW, even my "clear" photochromic glasses have a slight tint but not enough to cause an issue inside.  So unless something inside is emitting UV light, you are good to go.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 31, 2019)

That means I do not have to worry about it. When I crank off that cannon in the house


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 31, 2019)

MikeDelta said:


> Looking for a suggestion @Marine0311 @Ranger Psych @Viper1, @Devildoc, @amlove21, or anyone else who may have some info. on this.
> 
> Just ordered *Wiley-X Boss*, matte black frames with clear prescription lenses. I'd love to have the new high-speed *FTPE* _(Fast-Tint Protective Eyewear)_ lenses, but that is not going to happen.
> 
> ...



I would look into Revision or Wiley X with or without inter changing lenes.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 31, 2019)

MikeDelta said:


> Looking for a suggestion @Marine0311 @Ranger Psych @Viper1, @Devildoc, @amlove21, or anyone else who may have some info. on this.
> 
> Just ordered *Wiley-X Boss*, matte black frames with clear prescription lenses. I'd love to have the new high-speed *FTPE* _(Fast-Tint Protective Eyewear)_ lenses, but that is not going to happen.
> 
> ...


I always carried two sets and switched for night or low light.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 31, 2019)

Photocromatic lenses won't trigger indoors from FB's, gunfire, etc. It's continued exposure to UV that causes the change and it's an over time effect. Usually 30 sec to a minute for full darkening, and about the same if not longer for reversion to clear.

The issues you will have with auto-tint lenses is that the transition period is NOT fast enough for exterior to interior entry on a breach, nor transition from indoors to outdoors fast enough. Also, you will have issues while mounted as inside you'll have everything but UV in terms of light while on patrol, unless you're outside a hatch as a gunner or whatnot. Therefore, they'll remain clear inside the vehicle meaning you'd need to change over anyway.

I just swapped lenses, if it even looked like I was going indoors I swapped at the tactical pause prior to making the breach. Easy enough to dedicate a pouch specifically for holding your glasses when you swap (I used a TT multipurpose pouch with a microfiber I would swap out to clean when it got dirty, so my lenses rode in the safest/cleanest environment I could provide on my person).

This was a bigger deal for me than most because PRK from the army had the added benefit of significantly increased photosensitivity. Nowadays, I'm that "cool guy" that basically never takes his shades off. It's what I do to deal with everything, indoors as well.


----------

